# 3-22-08 Groupers, AJ's - Good day on the water



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

My first trip and first report with Team Recess. Had some plans in mind for some bottom bumping, but had to keep one eye on the weather, wind and waves to see which way we wanted to head. 

Launched at Sherman Cove by 6am, spent a little time in the pass and onwards making some bait, getting a feel for the waves. Was really fairly smooth, headed towards the edge hoping for some grouper. Once we got out towards the edge, we finished up with the bait and decided to head towards the Yellow Gravel and hita few spots on the way.

Had some of the new lucanus jigs and Gene gave em a whirl. Quickly hooked up with some AJ's and the rare Red Snapper and a nice Lane Snapper on the Lucanus jig. Still got to play with this jig a little bit to get it just right.

Tim hit with the first keeper Grouper on a butterfly jig.



















A little while later I hooked up on another keeper Grouper on the good ol' standby bucktail torpedo jig.



















Things slowed a bit, but we consitently were catching AJ's, some Almacos, Snapper, a little bit of everything. All in all it turned out to be an awesome day on the water...smooth as could be most of the day and Recess's nice riding Hydra-Sport made it even better. At one point I think I had to pry my cramped left hand open with my right. We had to work to dig em up, but in the end it's always rewarding.

And as is always the case,all the really big fish of the day got off the hook or were lost due to me tying a weak knot.:banghead

Here's the rest of the pics:



















THANKS ALOT TO TEAM RECESS FOR A GREAT DAY ON THE WATER WITH SOME GREAT FOLKS. Hopefully they'll keep me around!

Hall


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Great pic's and post........ Thanks for sharing!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! Nice job! We went out today, but our report isn't as impressive.

:clap


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the report and the pictures. Looks like a great time was had by you all. Wish I had skipped the chores and gone out today.


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report.Nice fish and seas. Tony


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great report, glad that someone is getting out. I bought some of the Lucanus jigs as well and can't wait to try them out.

MScontender


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice haul...enjoy them tasty Grouper filets:clap

Finfinder44

<{{{{{{>{


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report, that is great, glad you guys were able to get out and have good day.:clap


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Love the detailed report plus the nice pics, great job. Those lucanus jigs looked pretty neat although the hooks looked kind of small. Is it possible to replace the two single hook setup with one single hook? It was some kind of beautiful out there for sure. We tried the Avocet and the Antares but there was too much dive activity so we came in and caught some keeper amberjacks at the Penhall. Did lose some mystery fish that could have possibly been groupers. Tons of red snappers all day long. Fortunately there were no porpoises around.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nice catch, Gene! Had two trips available yesterday, but didn't want to fight the crowd. Planning on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Been killing the large Mingo, but would like to get a few of the Gag's for the freezer. Ed*


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics. We got out yesterday but didn't do as good as you guys. Couldn't get the grouper bite going but we did get some pretty large mingo and had to toss back a few real large snapper.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yet another super report by Recess. Gene, someday our schedules will work so I can "tag" along.

Congrats, it was a super day to be on the water.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

great pics man!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *wrightackle (3/23/2008)*Love the detailed report plus the nice pics, great job. Those lucanus jigs looked pretty neat although the hooks looked kind of small. Is it possible to replace the two single hook setup with one single hook? It was some kind of beautiful out there for sure. We tried the Avocet and the Antares but there was too much dive activity so we came in and caught some keeper amberjacks at the Penhall. Did lose some mystery fish that could have possibly been groupers. Tons of red snappers all day long. Fortunately there were no porpoises around.


 Yes you can change the hooks. I found it hard to stay hooked up on the larger fish with the smaller hooks. Once you go to the 5.5 and 7 the hook sizes are larger. I also found it hard to buy a bite on the blue ones deeper than 220 feets. I also caught triggers mingos jacks and grouper on them. My plan was by using them to caught some scamp but that didnt happen. Maybe next time. Gene


----------

